# Roadmaster Active Suspension



## Big Win (Nov 10, 2013)

Im looking to add some stability to my F150 when im carrying my slide in truck camper especially on the sand. the camper weighs about 1800 lbs fully loaded. I ran across this product the other day, checked it out, liked the simplicity of it, and am considering buying a set. the product is Roadmaster Active Suspension and can be found at roadmasteractivesuspension.com. Does anyone have any experience with this products performance. Any input is appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

You have a couple options. Take out rear shocks and add air shocks or air bag helpers .They make overload leaf springs just add some of them and save money. Either way is cheaper .or find another f150-f250 from a junk yard and snatch out a few leaf springs and add to yours. Either way you go it's gonna ride rougher and stiffer on the road unless you go with the air. At least my brother dodge did .


----------

